# Waddle not growing on ISA



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

one of my ISA brown hens waddle isn't growing in like the other 2. Very short and pale in color compared to the other 2. Any thoughts? Eats good runs with the others. She is curious and always comes to me. About 6mos old.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think there's anything to be concerned about. There could have been damage, it could just be a defect or it might kick in to gear and catch up.

The fact that everything else seems to be normal there probably means she's fine.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

As long as it's laying eggs it should be ok.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

As long as she eating, drinking and pooping normally...I wouldnt worry about it. 
You've got a sharp eye. That's a good thing when it comes to chickens.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've got a blue Cochin with 2 different waddles which was passed on to her offspring.My sole rooster is her grandson with a long waddle and a short wrinkled one.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Ok that makes me feel better! So different from the others makes me concerned.


----------

